# Stable SOT kayak for fishing in creeks and lakes



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I have been fishing for ~30+ years (some gaps in between) and have a couple years canoe experience. I am a big fan of wading creeks and fish year round. I did appreciate the canoe experience for what it was worth at its time (2003-2005); but was not a fan of the instability during leaning or standing/moving attempts.

I am 40yrs, 5'6" 215lbs and still unsure if I will be mounting onto my roof or opt for a trailer. I will be planning (if all goes well) to mostly utilize it on creeks (40%) and Alum/Hoover (60%) reservoir waters. Price range is $500-1000, dependent on the make/model (for innstance, i probably will opt not paying $800 for a used make/model which may cost $1000 new). Would like to add a fish finder on it. I will be targetting mostly Saugeyes/White Bass. I will be looking for a SOT hopefully with an adjustable seat, plus would like to stand in it comfortably (meaning, i will need to find my comfort zone and get used to it standing). If possible, would like to use it on some cold winters when there is open water and almost zero wind. One of my biggest concerns is stability especially on the reservoirs when there are waves (on occasion some caused by boaters). Another concern is paddling efficiency, how good the kayak flows without too much effort. I am not necessarily looking to go fast, just do not want to be struggling (running out of breath) at long distances (i know i will need to learn proper kayak paddling techniques but heard some make/models do not cut thru water with ease compared to other make/models [unless i heard/read this incorrectly]).

Any help will be appreciated. I have looked over some of the past threads to get an idea (daily checking ogf marketplace and other resources, just need to narrow down a list). My question as i continue my search for a used (maybe new) SOT kayak is what models specifically should I keep a look out for? I have Jackson on my list of brand (thinking Big Rig, Tuna, Coosa, Kilroy, etc), just not sure which models I should keep on my list and which to stay away from. 

I may be open to other options like the Wilderness Systems Ride 115, still unsure though since i read plenty good regarding Jackson.
Thanks (let me know if I missed anything and happily to answer any questions to aid my quest)


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

reyangelo said:


> I have been fishing for ~30+ years (some gaps in between) and have a couple years canoe experience. I am a big fan of wading creeks and fish year round. I did appreciate the canoe experience for what it was worth at its time (2003-2005); but was not a fan of the instability during leaning or standing/moving attempts.
> 
> I am 40yrs, 5'6" 215lbs and still unsure if I will be mounting onto my roof or opt for a trailer. I will be planning (if all goes well) to mostly utilize it on creeks (40%) and Alum/Hoover (60%) reservoir waters. Price range is $500-1000, dependent on the make/model (for innstance, i probably will opt not paying $800 for a used make/model which may cost $1000 new). Would like to add a fish finder on it. I will be targetting mostly Saugeyes/White Bass. I will be looking for a SOT hopefully with an adjustable seat, plus would like to stand in it comfortably (meaning, i will need to find my comfort zone and get used to it standing). If possible, would like to use it on some cold winters when there is open water and almost zero wind. One of my biggest concerns is stability especially on the reservoirs when there are waves (on occasion some caused by boaters). Another concern is paddling efficiency, how good the kayak flows without too much effort. I am not necessarily looking to go fast, just do not want to be struggling (running out of breath) at long distances (i know i will need to learn proper kayak paddling techniques but heard some make/models do not cut thru water with ease compared to other make/models [unless i heard/read this incorrectly]).
> 
> ...


If you line close enough...come over and try my ride115


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you line close enough...come over and try my ride115


AND if you get a jackson ...you become one of THEM....LOL


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you line close enough...come over and try my ride115


Would really appreciate that Saugeye Tom. Will hit you up sidebar. I saw on one thread your blue 115, hence keeping option open.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

reyangelo said:


> Would really appreciate that Saugeye Tom. Will hit you up sidebar. I saw on one thread your blue 115, hence keeping option open.


Lol..acually grey cammo....I live in huber if you want to spin it







.you'll love the air pro seat...


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

reyangelo said:


> Would really appreciate that Saugeye Tom. Will hit you up sidebar. I saw on one thread your blue 115, hence keeping option open.


Rey, I have a Vibe sit on top. Your welcome to take a look at it. Check out their website. I have a friend in Marietta OH that is a dealer for Vibe if your interested. I really like mine.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

allbraid said:


> Rey, I have a Vibe sit on top. Your welcome to take a look at it. Check out their website. I have a friend in Marietta OH that is a dealer for Vibe if your interested. I really like mine.


Will check out the site Mike. I have read about the Feelfree models on previous threads.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Columbus Kayak will do any of there boats for a demo run, just contact them. Jackson's really are worth the price.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

have you checked out a Jackson cuda 12. I have one and basically do the same ratio of fishing you do just different species. it comes equipped with lots of fear and mods. if you live around Centerville you could test it out somewhere. I saw one on craigslist today for a decent price, coosas are nice but heard you get blown around a lot on open lakes but awesome for rivers. I do both and think my cuda 12 does very well in both. wilderness systems ride 115 is a nice solid kayak but doesn't come rigged with much but I'm not sure if your needs. if you wanna test my cuda just shoot me a message. you can't go wrong with just about any wilderness, Jackson or native kayak with the elevated high back seats. like sitting in an upgraded lawn chair.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

pic of when I first brought her home. has a nice ram ball already attached for a transducer arm for your viewfinder and 2 slide trax on the middle hatch to mount the moniter.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

z3bul0n said:


> have you checked out a Jackson cuda 12. I have one and basically do the same ratio of fishing you do just different species. it comes equipped with lots of fear and mods. if you live around Centerville you could test it out somewhere. I saw one on craigslist today for a decent price, coosas are nice but heard you get blown around a lot on open lakes but awesome for rivers. I do both and think my cuda 12 does very well in both. wilderness systems ride 115 is a nice solid kayak but doesn't come rigged with much but I'm not sure if your needs. if you wanna test my cuda just shoot me a message. you can't go wrong with just about any wilderness, Jackson or native kayak with the elevated high back seats. like sitting in an upgraded lawn chair.


Really appreciate it. I may have to remove the Coosa from my search if I hear additional similar feedback. I will be talking to the Columbus Kayak folks at the expo. At the moment, may go with used though unless the new price is too sweet to pass up.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Feel free kayak's are great and over looked, especially for the features and price. I have two of them ones a moken 12.5 and the other a moken 10 lite. Both are excellent on small and large rivers, and are good on lakes but not great. The 10 lite is actually faster in open water than the 12.5, so length doesn't always equal speed. You have to factor in width. Both handle waves with ease, and the 12.5 doesn't really get blown by wind, the 10 does. Another factor to consider is just how far you are going to paddle on the reservoir. I can tell you that after paddling four miles straight on a lake I cant wait to get out either yak. Rivers do most of the work for you, and I could go all day. My 12.5 is supposed to be somewhat of a hybrid, as far sitting and standing, so I cant imagine a wider, heaver yak would be any easier to paddle on a lake long distance. Also, I have excellent balance due to walking around on oil soaked floors in a machine shop for years and wouldn't consider the 12.5 to be a comfortable standing kayak. So every yak is going to be a trade off in some way, I am ordering a Kilroy in a couple weeks and it'll be interesting to see how it compares on open water.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ocean Kayak Trident 11.5


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a cuda 12. So far it's handled rivers small lakes and Lake Erie. Very happy with it.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

reyangelo said:


> I have been fishing for ~30+ years (some gaps in between) and have a couple years canoe experience. I am a big fan of wading creeks and fish year round. I did appreciate the canoe experience for what it was worth at its time (2003-2005); but was not a fan of the instability during leaning or standing/moving attempts.
> 
> I am 40yrs, 5'6" 215lbs and still unsure if I will be mounting onto my roof or opt for a trailer. I will be planning (if all goes well) to mostly utilize it on creeks (40%) and Alum/Hoover (60%) reservoir waters. Price range is $500-1000, dependent on the make/model (for innstance, i probably will opt not paying $800 for a used make/model which may cost $1000 new). Would like to add a fish finder on it. I will be targetting mostly Saugeyes/White Bass. I will be looking for a SOT hopefully with an adjustable seat, plus would like to stand in it comfortably (meaning, i will need to find my comfort zone and get used to it standing). If possible, would like to use it on some cold winters when there is open water and almost zero wind. One of my biggest concerns is stability especially on the reservoirs when there are waves (on occasion some caused by boaters). Another concern is paddling efficiency, how good the kayak flows without too much effort. I am not necessarily looking to go fast, just do not want to be struggling (running out of breath) at long distances (i know i will need to learn proper kayak paddling techniques but heard some make/models do not cut thru water with ease compared to other make/models [unless i heard/read this incorrectly]).
> 
> ...


This add is like 4hrs old. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/boa/5446160983.html


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Preliminary picture of my 2014 Jackson Big Tuna Kayak (Length 14'1", Width 35.5", Max Load 575lb., weight 87lb w/gear 102lb). Just picked it up at 1900ET and took a quick picture prior to placing in garage. Wanted to say thanks for demo offers from allbraid, SaugeyeTom, z3bul0n, plus anyone I may have missed. Big Shout out and THANK YOU to SaugeyeTom which has helped with additonal (informative) dialogue past week+. Although I did not get to demo any, I did plenty of research and had many conversations on positive/negative attributes for various brands/models. Spoke to a Jackson Regional Manager which helped narrow my list (originally started with 12 yaks) even further (Jackson Big Tuna, Jackson Big Rig, and WS Ride 115). 

Basically, I emphasized stability had priority value above remainder criteria. Big Tuna was the top choice with the trade-off of heaviness (out of water). In the water, think it was mentioned even at full load it can glide over 16" of water.
The biggest task I have at hand now is learning how to place on/off my roof rack on my own...its a big'un. I have my vest on order (Chinook NRS) and then will work on additional gear to add in the coming months (fish finder for sure). Again, thanks for all your help and will post more pics and will provide feedback as soon as I can.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

reyangelo said:


> Preliminary picture of my 2014 Jackson Big Tuna Kayak (Length 14'1", Width 35.5", Max Load 575lb., weight 87lb w/gear 102lb). Just picked it up at 1900ET and took a quick picture prior to placing in garage. Wanted to say thanks for demo offers from allbraid, SaugeyeTom, z3bul0n, plus anyone I may have missed. Big Shout out and THANK YOU to SaugeyeTom which has helped with additonal (informative) dialogue past week+. Although I did not get to demo any, I did plenty of research and had many conversations on positive/negative attributes for various brands/models. Spoke to a Jackson Regional Manager which helped narrow my list (originally started with 12 yaks) even further (Jackson Big Tuna, Jackson Big Rig, and WS Ride 115).
> 
> Basically, I emphasized stability had priority value above remainder criteria. Big Tuna was the top choice with the trade-off of heaviness (out of water). In the water, think it was mentioned even at full load it can glide over 16" of water.
> The biggest task I have at hand now is learning how to place on/off my roof rack on my own...its a big'un. I have my vest on order (Chinook NRS) and then will work on additional gear to add in the coming months (fish finder for sure). Again, thanks for all your help and will post more pics and will provide feedback as soon as I can.


Good for you!!! I know you will get much enjoyment from your purchase.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome man! That yellowjacket color is awesome. You'll really like the Big Tuna. If you ever want to paddle, let me know!


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Congrats! If you have a friend that also has one you can get him to help unload and load it when you go out. 

I also did a lot of research and opted for the new Vibe Sea Ghost. It is 13' long and 33" wide. It got very good reviews for stability and has a ton of nice features. Also comes with a paddle for $900 plus tax.

Now I just have to wait for it to come in before I can start enjoying it.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

04/08 Update: So far, I have obtained an NRS Chinook PFD, Hummingbird 688ci HD DI Fish Finder, and C-Tug Cart (just picked the cart up Tuesday). Will be looking to get an anchor soon too. Think I should be making test run in less than 2 weeks near shoreline or one of my go-to creeks. Since it is my first time, trying to stay near shore first couple outings. I will be trying something at home this coming week on loading/unloading from my roof rack. It's a big'un and the last thing i need is more back problems


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

You have had it almost 2 months and still have not taken it out yet? I cannot wait to get mine and go out. I would have been out already if the only dealer within 150 miles had had them in stock. As it is I need to wait on the next shipment at the end of the month.

Get out and use it!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

reyangelo said:


> 04/08 Update: So far, I have obtained an NRS Chinook PFD, Hummingbird 688ci HD DI Fish Finder, and C-Tug Cart (just picked the cart up Tuesday). Will be looking to get an anchor soon too. Think I should be making test run in less than 2 weeks near shoreline or one of my go-to creeks. Since it is my first time, trying to stay near shore first couple outings. I will be trying something at home this coming week on loading/unloading from my roof rack. It's a big'un and the last thing i need is more back problems


Doing a overnight next Friday..send ya a few pics


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

ChrisW said:


> You have had it almost 2 months and still have not taken it out yet? I cannot wait to get mine and go out. I would have been out already if the only dealer within 150 miles had had them in stock. As it is I need to wait on the next shipment at the end of the month.
> 
> Get out and use it!


Trust me I have had the itch but rather play it safe. Plus I just bought 2 new Subaru Outbacks and been busy with that for a while (sold my other vehicles). 

Still been fishing every week as usual but wading/banking. I know some areas which I would love to hit once I have the Kayak in the water.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If you are not far from me I have a few 5lb window stash weight if you want one. With some grinding to clean up and coats of epoxy paint they look good without hanging up like other anchors.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Yakphisher said:


> If you are not far from me I have a few 5lb window stash weight if you want one. With some grinding to clean up and coats of epoxy paint they look good without hanging up like other anchors.


Appreciate the offer, but think I decided on a compact anchor which Saugeye Tom showed me couple weeks back. Thanks though


----------



## deejaypogi (May 15, 2015)

reyangelo said:


> 04/08 Update: So far, I have obtained an NRS Chinook PFD, Hummingbird 688ci HD DI Fish Finder, and C-Tug Cart (just picked the cart up Tuesday). Will be looking to get an anchor soon too. Think I should be making test run in less than 2 weeks near shoreline or one of my go-to creeks. Since it is my first time, trying to stay near shore first couple outings. I will be trying something at home this coming week on loading/unloading from my roof rack. It's a big'un and the last thing i need is more back problems


I also am a fairly new owner of a Jackson Big Tuna. I found this video on loading the Tuna solo and this is the way I've been loading it on my Grand Cherokee. It's a little awkward the first time, but I quickly got the hang of it. Now I can load it myself without any issues. Hope this video helps.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dude... If you're remotely a serious kayak guy... Look into Jackson kayaks!!! I've literally owned every brand ... Then I finally dropped a grand on a used Jackson ... I will never.... Ever.... Own another brand, they are simply the best, most stable, most comfortable yak I've ever fished


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

UPDATE: Finally took my Kayak out. Many reasons I did not do this sooner which included purchasing 2 new vehicles (Subaru Outbacks) and selling the 4 I had, work, family, newborn plus oldest son enlisting in Navy, family, family, and many other reasons. One reason was mainly I get out twice a week at minimum and have been successfully catching fish wading/banking plus I like to hike around. Another reason was safety, I still do not feel comfortable yet, but I do have my PFD and will probably remain close to shore first couple outings.

Lessons learned @ 260cfs: It was easy going downstream and upstream was decent except on the narrow fast flows. I had to literally get out twice on the creek where it was shallow/narrow with a faster flow (cfs flow was much faster than other stretches) than the deeper/wider areas. I made a pass for it couple times but just couldn't get through via paddling. I knew this was going to be a challenge, so I will be researching paddling techniques plus a higher performing paddle. Posted of pic of paddle (Aqua-Bound high angle paddle @ 240cm - Manta Ray Aluminum)which came with the Kayak. Will be looking to get a new paddle or two by years end. One high angle @ 220cm and one low angle at 260cm. Any thoughts/advice?

I also noticed while I'm in the higher seating position, paddling was not easy against the current. I will be trying the lower seating position next outing, just need to confirm location of seat to get maximum speed when needed. I have to say the creek offered many untouched areas and beautiful scenaries. Very worthwhile experience for first kayak outing plus it was a great workout.

Another lesson, I will try my best not to haul this manually long distances. Although it was on a wheel cart on one end, hauling this (~130lbs with gear) from parking lot to my drop area was a good distance. Now I know why I never saw anyone drop in on that spot before...lol. 

This week will be looking to add a rope reel or similar for my anchor, as the picture shows I had rope for the anchor and had to manually tie it off - this can be done much cleaner and easier I think with a reel (still researching ideas). Within a couple weeks would like to add my fish finder, still determining manner of placing transducer (scupper mount or manual side/outside mount). Plus will be working to getting a crate and cooler soon.

I did like the NRS Chinook PFD but for safety reason on my next outing in the lake, I may add an under the waist strap to prevent it from rising. The PFD works well and fits snug, think I am just too pre-cautious and rather place a strap from back-to-front under waist to keep it in position should I ever hit the water. Unless you test it in the water to feel it, these can rise easily or without notice. I rather get the extra support to worry about other things for survival, than to worry about my PFD if I ever hit the water.

I placed a pic on how I ended mounting this to my Subaru. I was concerned because of the weight (100lb with 14' length). After plenty research came up with the idea of using a 6' lenght of 2x4. It has been helpful mounting and taking down the Kayak, plus it never touches the car (in case anyone had concern). After mounting/dis-mounting, I remove the 2x4 and place it inside my vehicle. I bought the 2x4 as treated wood so it can last longer since it may get wet on occasion.

If anyone ever wants to meet at Hoover with Kayaks, send me a PM. Wouldn't mind trying some areas on deeper end but rather not go alone on first trip; have also seen some boats speeding causing big waves which I assume will be nerving for me the first few instances. For now, will be keeping closer to shore.

Goodluck and Tightlines!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Great choice on the yak. On the paddle, 220cm is a touch short for a boat the width of the Tuna. I would go minimum 240, with 250 probably right at the sweet spot. The Bending Branches angler ace is a brute that has all the high end bells and whistles of carbon.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Great choice on the yak. On the paddle, 220cm is a touch short for a boat the width of the Tuna. I would go minimum 240, with 250 probably right at the sweet spot. The Bending Branches angler ace is a brute that has all the high end bells and whistles of carbon.


I was going to say the exact same. I paddle a BigRig and for these wider boats you need a minimum of 250. I use a BB 260. 

The Angler Ace is nice ... I have the model down from it. I'd like to have the Pro Version but man it's spendy ! 

Nothing like fishing the river from a yak man.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks really nice!

I just picked up my Vibe Sea Ghost today. I hope to take it out Sunday to try it out on CC.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ChrisW said:


> Looks really nice!
> 
> I just picked up my Vibe Sea Ghost today. I hope to take it out Sunday to try it out on CC.


Lol..I never paddle up the fast water. .pull her through on a long line and fish the seams passing through. Nice rig REY


----------

